# Edelstahl Pilker selber machen! Wer kennt diesen Pilker?



## Meeres_Angler (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin 
habe das hier

http://www.waterlit.de/pilker.htm

im www gefunden wer kennt diese WATERLIT Pilker bzw. hat sie schon mal gefischt bzw erfahrungen damit.
was haltet ihr von der idee?

mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Edelstahl Pilker selber machen! Wer kennt diesen Pilker?*

Schau mal an, was man mit ner Handvoll Unterlegscheiben und nimmse en stück sweissdroht - tüddelse rum - fääätich fürn Geld verdienen kann... (oder will)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Fenris666 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Edelstahl Pilker selber machen! Wer kennt diesen Pilker?*

Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen, da ich nochnie mit sowas geangelt habe, aber die kannste in wenigen Minuten ohne viel Werkzeug selber machen! Wie hat mein Vorredner schon gut beschrieben, allerdings sind dickere Schweißdrähte, ab 2.00 schon sehr stramm zu biegen, also eigentlich das einzige was daran etwas schwieriger werden könnte!


----------



## Angler-Horsti (1. November 2007)

*AW: Edelstahl Pilker selber machen! Wer kennt diesen Pilker?*

Es soll doc viel Beweglichkeit bei rauskommen...  also nimm doch ein Stahlvorfach, anstatt nem Draht...


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. November 2007)

*AW: Edelstahl Pilker selber machen! Wer kennt diesen Pilker?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Schau mal an, was man mit ner Handvoll Unterlegscheiben und nimmse en stück sweissdroht - tüddelse rum - fääätich fürn Geld verdienen kann... (oder will)
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Hast die aktuellen Stahl und Eisenpreise gesehen? Da geht dir einer ab sage ich Dir. 
Interessant sieht das schon aus aber ich mache mir nichts aus der Hochseeangelei.


----------

